# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  thuê xe đi Đền Trần, Phủ Giầy lh 0915.702.015 viettrans hà nội

## viettrans

*Chuyên cho thuê xe 7 chỗ, 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ, 45 chỗ đi  ĐỀN TRẦN – PHỦ GIẦY – NAM ĐỊNH …… L.H Ms Huyền 0915.702.015*
Xe 7 chỗ (01 ngày): 1.500.000 vnđ
XE 16 CHỖ( 01 ngày): 1.800.000 vnđ 
XE 29 CHỖ (1 ngày) : 2.800.000 vnđ
Xe 35 chỗ (01 ngày): 3.000.000 vnđ
XE 45 chỗ (01 ngày): 3.500.000 VNĐ

Công ty Viettrans Hà Nội
Địa chỉ: Tầng 2, số 383 Bạch Đằng, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Vpgd: lô 12a khu x2a yên sở, hoàng mai, hà nội
Tel: (+84-4) 39320020
- hotline: 0915.702.015
– sky: huyen_xedulich
– yh: viettrans02
- Mail: info.viettrans@gmail.com

----------


## viettrans

cho thuê xe du lịch giá rẻ tại hà nội lh ngay 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

cho thuê xe đi du lịch tại hà nội lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe đi lễ đầu năm lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

chuyên cho thuê xe đi lễ đầu năm lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

viettrans hà nội chuyên cho thuê xe đi du lịch tại hà nội lh 0915.702.015

----------


## viettrans

cho thuê xe đi du lịch tại hà nội lh 0904.795.598

----------

